# Forgeworld xmas calendar puzzle piece



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Here it is:










Comence speculation!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

its rank and file, as one can guess from the stand, it appears to be a clawed creature of some sort, so maybe Lizardmen, maybe something else.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Didn't include my guess, but to me it looks a bit dragon ogre-ish, which would be in keeping with the chaos dwarf releases, does anyone have the book yet and know if draogn ogres are a unit for chaos dwarfs?


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

I was going to say the same as Bubblematrix, but also think it could be more Beastmen


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

You guys how can you not see, its a toaster...


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

It has the same amount of fingers and the same feet as the old Fimir models. Maybe they are making a come back.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Its a Fimir .....

damn ninja'd


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

An espresso machin, maybe even a water heater


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

It's a Malcador variant with a plasma blastgun.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

It's a new necron elite


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Its your face my fist my fist your face!!! For the record I think its some kind skaven/ogre/ or some type of troll thingy


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

its a Fimir , its in storm of magic its got the same weapon and everything


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Lizardmen saurus shaman, OR maybe some kind of norscan beasty like a were wolf?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bubblematrix said:


> Didn't include my guess, but to me it looks a bit dragon ogre-ish, which would be in keeping with the chaos dwarf releases, does anyone have the book yet and know if draogn ogres are a unit for chaos dwarfs?


It's not a Dragon Ogre, or more likely a Bull Centaur, although it is the 40mm base, so Monstrous Infantry.

The Fimir are a character-esque unit for Storm of Magic, but by the hitty stick, and pose it suggests that they're going to bring back standard RnF Fimir - the Meargh, Fimm, Fianna or the even some form of Shearls.

I hope they bring back the rape bit. Make Warhammer Dark again rather than yay lazer beams and overhuge weapons.

I hope the Zoats would return as well - be easy to make an alternate top for a Dragon Ogre plastic kit.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Fimir sounds cool, if there is a battle magic unit missing then that makes it very likely.


----------



## Me-dea (Mar 10, 2010)

Im voting for new Space Murfs chapter ... more uglier than all of them together


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

It won't be a new Lizardmen..... No matter how hard I want it to be so. This is the reason:










That's the latest Saurus release, they have the clawed foot, the picture shows 3 toes, no claws.

So, I am going with Fimir... or more likey a Zoat.

Zoats use huge clubs and are rumoured to be part of Lizardmen, perhaps the Old Ones first attempt at 2nd spawnings for Slann (Since Zoat's are Lv.3-4 Wizards).

Now, if you look at this model of a Zoat:










Look at it's feet.... look at it's toes.... look familar?


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I saw the image in my email and my first reaction was "fuck! FIMIR! take my wallet now you bastards!".:shok:

Glad to see I'm far from the only person who thinks that what it is.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

uh trouble, the pic that bubble put has some claws, its just standing on them.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I know its not a Lizardman model. It has some form of clothing along the leg which Lizardmen do not have.

It could be a Fimir but since I have no idea I am not even going to venture much of an opinion. Would not mind it being a Fimir though.


----------



## Mr Saturday (Jun 10, 2011)

My money is on fimir, it matches the concept art they released. If it is, hot damn, take my money forge world. Take it all.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Ah... I was foolishly hoping for some Kroxigor character. The foot is similar and the stone mace with glyphs fits. Nakai the Wanderer might wear some cloths/armor, no?

Phil


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow i didn't even know there had ever been a Fimir WHFB model, the only Fimir i'd ever seen until u people made me look into google was the old Heroquest fimir.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Wow i didn't even know there had ever been a Fimir WHFB model, the only Fimir i'd ever seen until u people made me look into google was the old Heroquest fimir.


It was first made back in 88 by our lord Jes Goodwin (praise him) i was always quite fond of the race back in the day, but like a few others they faded from memory as the games changed and lacked the diversity they had back in the day, seems that GW and FW are finally embracing the retro and delving into the more interesting if rare stuff from yesteryear.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> It was first made back in 88 by our lord Jes Goodwin (praise him) i was always quite fond of the race back in the day, but like a few others they faded from memory as the games changed and lacked the diversity they had back in the day, seems that GW and FW are finally embracing the retro and delving into the more interesting if rare stuff from yesteryear.


Thats true, we now have the monkey folks returning and the the Tau have apparently recruited the old Squats as well, whats next gene stealer cults I could only be so hopeful, damn how bout they bring back necromunda too


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

boreas said:


> Ah... I was foolishly hoping for some Kroxigor character. The foot is similar and the stone mace with glyphs fits. Nakai the Wanderer might wear some cloths/armor, no?
> 
> Phil


This would of rocked, but.... very unlikey  Anyways, in the lore, Skinks put heavy bronze armor on Kroxigors..... So I suppose Nakai might get lucky and get given Heavy Armor


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Definitely not Zoat imo, the figure isn't quite as scaly and the loin-cloth on the puzzle piece don't really fit with at least the old figures.

I was going to vote against Fimirs... the feet don't look quite right. These look almost like clawed hooves than the old models that are more like actual feet with clawed toes (if that makes sense). Finger count... some Fimirs had 4, some have 5, so hell I don't know.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

And here's the second piece of the puzzle:









And if you put them together:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Three fingers, three toes, bipedal, with a rustic looking staff; I am still inclined toward it being a Fimir.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Three fingers, three toes, bipedal, with a rustic looking staff; I am still inclined toward it being a Fimir.


Agreed....


----------



## Mr Saturday (Jun 10, 2011)

Yep. No tail yet, but it's a fimir.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

The general consensus seems to be leaning toward Fimir.

I have to say, I agree also.

Sweet. Heroquest memories make me feel old - then I realise I knew zoats and fimirs from gaming before even that, when buckets full of dice were the norm.

I'm old, but who cares? Its still going to be a nice model if the bottom half is anything to judge by.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I might be asking a dumb question but what is a Fimir? I have see alot of GW models but i have never seen a Fimir.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> I might be asking a dumb question but what is a Fimir? I have see alot of GW models but i have never seen a Fimir.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fimir

They were an absolute bastard when you came across one in Heroquest.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

For some reason I remember Fimir having four arms, obviously I'm thinking of something else?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> For some reason I remember Fimir having four arms, obviously I'm thinking of something else?


your thinking of Shiva the Hindu god of wargamers


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> For some reason I remember Fimir having four arms, obviously I'm thinking of something else?


There was a chaos creature in one of the WD staffer's war-bands that he had converted out of two Fimir, which had four arms, so in might be that of which you are thinking.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> There was a chaos creature in one of the WD staffer's war-bands that he had converted out of two Fimir, which had four arms, so in might be that of which you are thinking.


fungus headed chaos spawn if memory serves me, i have the WD with it in in the loft, was part of a nurgle warband also someone did a massive war alter with miliput rib cage and emperor dragon wings.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

It could be that I suppose, it's been that long since I saw anything with a Fimir in it that quite frankly it could be anything!

From what I can see of it the mini looks good, two arms or four!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Dave T Hobbit said:
> 
> 
> > There was a chaos creature in one of the WD staffer's war-bands that he had converted out of two Fimir, which had four arms, so in might be that of which you are thinking.
> ...


That is exactly the WD I was remembering.

Hooray for old players with good memories.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

There you go guys, borrowed this pic from another forum ( credit duly given ), and thought I'd lay the minds to rest of those of us still unsure.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Where's it's rape-swamp though? In fact are Fimirs immune to Fimir rape-swamps?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Where's it's rape-swamp though? In fact are Fimirs immune to Fimir rape-swamps?


It would depend on the correct location of the hyphen; possibly they are _more_ vulnerable to Fimir-rape swamps than any other unit?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

forgeworld Jonas Brothers


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I love FW, but those are some of the ugliest models they have ever produced.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

It's cool they are bringing back all the old school units. Bring on the Zoats!


----------

